# Additional Information on the 522



## Scott Greczkowski

I have received some additional info about the PVR 522 from one of my contacts.

I am hopeful that I will get additional information tomorrow.

Here is what I know now.

The 522 will record up to 80 hours on its Hard Drive

The unit will have a built in Smart Card, my understanding is that the smartcard will be built on the main board, there will be a slot for an additional smart card if needed in the future, so out of the box the 523 will be cardless.

The 522 will use a new UHF PRO remote which can transmit up to 200 feet. This new UHF PRO is not compatible with the existing UHF receivers or remotes.

Output to the second TV can be sent over COAX cable, note however that this unit will not output the 2nd TV to channel 1 or channel 2, instead it will output to a UHF channel, the audio sent via the coax will be encoded in MTS Stereo format so that your second TV can listen in stereo.

There is a mode which makes the 522 act just like a 721 (Non shared Dual Tuner PVR)

Again I am hoping to hear more about the 522 tomorrow.

The 522 is sounding more and more exciting every day!


----------



## RWebb71980

Sounds awesome!

I am assuming that both TV's will be able to share the recorded content so that it will become like a "server" for two tv's.

Is the 544 just a pipe dream? I just had all new wires pulled through my attic, and a 544 or maybe even 566 would be just wonderful. I hate going from room to room to see the different things on my 721 and 508's.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Bob Haller

The DATE??????????????


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Bob, you know better... It will be out when it is ready, and hopefully not a minute before.


----------



## MAllen

Scott,

I was waiting for the 522 until recently when I broke down and bought my 2nd 721. Mark at DishDepot told me then that while the 522 was very nice the PG was not up to the 721 and it was his understanding that when the 522 first comes out it will only be available to lease customers (Dish Home Plan ??). Any info on these points???


----------



## scooper

RF in MTS ! who hee -!! That feature just added $100 to the price. Would be cool if true .

And again - Got a date ? But I agree with Neil - "when it is ready, and hopefully not a minute before". 

And how many and what kind of remotes ? I would really want 2 RF remotes (even if I had to buy the 2nd extra myself).


----------



## tsaylor

RF remotes are nice, but I really hope the 522 will have the option of using IR (at least in the main room), as I'm using a universal remote with lots of programming options (from harmonyremote.com).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The main room remote will be IR.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I'm a newbie on this board, what is "PG", MAllen? 

I'm considering switching to Dish from cable... I'm pretty sure I want to switch, and I want something like the 721 or 522 when I do. I'm waiting on my apartment managers, who are supposed to provide me with a rules and regulations document on placement of satellite dishes... apparently the document is being ratified by a lawyer or something and they've put me off another month. So... if I'm waiting until July anyway, maybe I should wait for the 522? It doesn't sound like the advantages of the 721 will be that big, and the 522 will probably be cheaper, right? But--what if I wait a few months and still no 522? And I'll be frustrated if the 522 is really buggy when it comes out, as it seems the 721 was. So I don't know what to do. I guess I'll revisit the question when I hear from my apartment managers.


----------



## Mark Holtz

PG=Program Guide.

It would be interesting to see how the 522 operates in one-user mode verses two-user mode.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

In one user mode it runs just like the 721.


----------



## Jacob S

When you say "This new UHF PRO is not compatible with the existing UHF receivers or remotes" I am wondering if there would be some type of conversion kit to allow the old one to work. I am guessing not because by the time you would buy a conversion kit you could buy the new remote. I also wonder how much that new remote is going to cost since it seems to be more advanced than the legacy UHF remote. At least the signals from the remote will not operate the other receivers. 

Its a big plus that it will transmit up to 200 ft than 100 ft. Also a plus to be able to change it to use the second tuner as PIP instead of second tuner tv out. They are probably using a higher frequency to allow it to operate farther.

This brings another question. Are they going to implement this into their 508 and 721 receivers they have now in which are UHF and also are they going to have an IR to UHF upgrade kit that uses the cone that will operate 200 ft instead of the one we have now that only goes 100 ft?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Jacob to answer all of your questions "not at this time"


----------



## scooper

> _Originally posted by alangenh _
> * I'm waiting on my apartment managers, who are supposed to provide me with a rules and regulations document on placement of satellite dishes... apparently the document is being ratified by a lawyer or something and they've put me off another month. So... if I'm waiting until July anyway, maybe I should wait for the 522? It doesn't sound like the advantages of the 721 will be that big, and the 522 will probably be cheaper, right? But--what if I wait a few months and still no 522? And I'll be frustrated if the 522 is really buggy when it comes out, as it seems the 721 was. So I don't know what to do. I guess I'll revisit the question when I hear from my apartment managers. *


According to the FCC (read the link on my signature for full details), assuming your patio /balcony has a clear view to the satellites and you can keep the dish entirely within your patio / balcony (AKA your exclusive use zone), and you aren't attaching your dish to the building nor drilling holes through the building, there is just about ZERO your apartment management can do about you having a dish. Do some reading on the forums about "pole mounts" "cement buckets", etc. and you can find plenty of examples that other people have done to get DBS.


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by tsaylor _
> *RF remotes are nice, but I really hope the 522 will have the option of using IR (at least in the main room), as I'm using a universal remote with lots of programming options (from harmonyremote.com). *


All the most recent Dish receivers that have UHF remotes are also capable of receiving IR from any universal remote, you can also learn IR off the Dish remote.
Personally the fact that there is only on UHF remote would kill the 522 for me. I love the UHF capability in my main room with my 721. If given a choice between stereo on the RF out of a 2nd UHF remote I would think the 2nd UHF remote would be a more popular choice.
If someone is serious about having stereo in another room, they would probably use the composite video and L/R audio outs, they should have a 2nd S-video as well.
I would guess most buyers of the 522 wouldn't care too much about stereo on the RF out.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Any idea on price? Bill, I do not agree, its kind of difficult to run A/V cables to a 2nd room do to distance, never seen A/V or S-Video cables more then 7 or 8 feet, easier to run coax to that 2nd room, for me I already have coax to 2nd room so having MTS by coax would be very convenient and IR in main room would be fine with me.


----------



## Bill D

Chris, agree on the cable runs, for that distance you almost have to make your own cables from bulk otherwise easier with RG-6.
But what is the benefit of MTS going to a TV, I mean we aren't talking Hi-fidelity speakers or anything. 
It's not that I'm anti stereo or anything I just feel you either watch something with a full blown speaker system or you just watch it on a TV's speakers in which case there isn't much benefit to stereo.
I would think the 2nd UHF remote would have been a better used feature then the MTS stereo on the coax. You still could have taken a analog stereo pair and send it to a modulator for $30.

This of course is a moot point but just threw it out there for discussion
Bill


----------



## Jacob S

So the second tuner will not be able to be controlled by IR at all and is strictly the new PRO-uhf @200 ft?


----------



## Bob Haller

Yep no second UHF remote capability They could of saved so much work adding at least the option of adding one to the box.

Installers could of put the receiver in the basement where hard drive noise wouldnt matter .

Of course you can always use a IR remote extender or one that sends it back on the coax, but built in would of been so nice.


----------



## scooper

I would certainly prefer 2 UHF remotes to having RF with MTS. I am living quite nicely with mono modulators in my other rooms now


----------



## Mark Holtz

I hope they make the UHF remotes take AA batteries instead of the AAA batteries they have now.


----------



## Jacob S

What I meant was are they going to make the first tuner accept only IR and the second receiver only accept dishpro UHF and not allow the second tuner to accept IR at all?


----------



## Chris Freeland

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I
> Again I am hoping to hear more about the 522 tomorrow.
> 
> The 522 is sounding more and more exciting every day! *


Well Scott, tomorrow has come and gone, any more info  .


----------



## Jacob S

Another day, another way.


----------



## DarrellP

Scott, this is a question that really needs an answer when you have it:

On the 522 sharing a hard drive, is the same content available to both viewers or can it be partitioned or V chipped? I would love to have one of these to run a second tuner to a kid's bedroom, but would not want them viewing movies that I have recorded.

Thanks.


----------



## Jacob S

This is something that some people have been requested. I wonder if the current pvr receivers can have this done in a software upgrade. Even if it could not be V chipped perhaps just a password on the selected events, certain channel numbers, or certain theme could be done, just as the other lock functionality works only apply it to what is stored on the hard drive.

Locking out a channel or theme or rating does not do much good if you cannot block the shows on the hard drive. Even if a feature was added to hide select shows and having to have a password to unhide the shows (just like you hide files on a computer) would help a lot. Or maybe even have a list of shows per user and putting in your password to access your own shows.


----------



## Bill D

I agree this is something Dish needs to work on for all PVR's, should not be difficult to do..


----------



## chessmaster1010

You mean that on the 50x and 721 if you set a rating lock for R rated movies you can still view a previously recorded R rated movie without first unlocking it? That makes rating locks almost useless.

On the Dishplayer ratings locks have always applied to recorded shows too. That's another plus to the Dishplayer interface. You can also set locks based on TV ratings on the Dishplayer.


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by chessmaster1010 _
> *You mean that on the 50x and 721 if you set a rating lock for R rated movies you can still view a previously recorded R rated movie without first unlocking it? That makes rating locks almost useless.
> 
> . *


That's right locks mean nothing on recorded events. They atleast warned us on the paperwork back when I got the 721 in July. You would have thought it wouldn't take this long for them to implement this very important feature. But I guess since we still don't have weather or the triple timer conflict screen which was originally suppose to arrive a few months ago I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Jacob S

Yeah, warned you after you received the product and not before unless you can read on the box buying it in person but if it is inside the box that is a warning after the product is bought.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I had several programs recorded on my 721 and they were of adult nature. When I set my locks and tried to erase them the locks password screen popped up and it wouldn't let me erase it . I can't remember if it kept me out of watching it, because it was a while back. Since it wouln't let me erase any recorded events with out the password screen popping up I just turned the locks off. I guess it would be good if you didn't want your kids or wife to erase your shows.


----------



## DarrellP

The titles should also be changed to something like "Password Protected" so the kids don't see the actual titles.


----------



## Bill D

All very good ideas, hiding the title and locking the programs from being viewed without a password. 
So Dish if you really do read these boards, lets hear soon about what you plan to do about this issue. Maybe the next tech chat (whenever that is)


----------



## Jacob S

This is something that should have been added a while back due to issues with hiding adult material from children and this should be a good possibility of doing through a software upgrade. Even a manual block of selected shows would do a lot of good in this case. It would be a different form of protection.


----------



## greylar

If "hide titles" is added it should be an option since its possible that people want to lock the shows but still be able to select and watch them with a password.

If you can't see the title, you don't know what it is until you type your password in, which would make finding a 'protected' show time consuming.

G


----------



## BrianCBock

What they *could* do is list them in the recorded list generically (Password Protected, or whatever) then when the user clicks on it, it would prompt for the lock code. Entering the lock code would then reveal the titles to that television. They could then set a 10 minute time out. During that time, viewing the list on that TV would show the real names of the shows. After 10 minutes, the system would lock the titles again. (It would have no effect on the event currently playing of course. You'd want it to play uniterupted.)


----------



## Jacob S

That is a good idea on the time out feature. The user of the password could set that timeout for a time of his choice just like he sets a time of his choice to extend a PVR event. They could implement this for all locks too I would think.


----------



## Big Bob

BrianCBock said:


> What they *could* do is list them in the recorded list generically (Password Protected, or whatever) then when the user clicks on it, it would prompt for the lock code. Entering the lock code would then reveal the titles to that television. They could then set a 10 minute time out. During that time, viewing the list on that TV would show the real names of the shows. After 10 minutes, the system would lock the titles again. (It would have no effect on the event currently playing of course. You'd want it to play uniterupted.)


would be nice to (somehow) be able to lock it again if you need to and not have to wait for the timer to expire. Wouldn't need it very often, but there would be times when it would be handy


----------



## Jacob S

That is when you could go in manually to do it. It would be nice if Dish had quick codes in which you pushed *1 to access locks or to lock the system, *2 to unlock the system, *3 to access the signal screen, etc. by either Dish's or our choice (preferrably our choice) in which each function would do. They would be shortcode functions.


----------



## jasonf

So the last tech chat, when did they say the 522 is coming out?


----------



## scooper

No.


----------



## rtt2

They said in the Fall


----------



## Mike D-CO5

The August Charlie Chat should have all the info on the Hdtv and the newer superdish and receivers . If you look at Dish's website and hit on the pvr technology part , a 522 receiver and two remotes is shown in the tutorial . We must be kind of close to actual production if they have it on their website.


----------



## Jacob S

I agree with Mike D-CO5. I wish they would have a receiver like the 522 with the 721 software.


----------



## BrianCBock

Big Bob said:


> would be nice to (somehow) be able to lock it again if you need to and not have to wait for the timer to expire. Wouldn't need it very often, but there would be times when it would be handy


Simple solution. Have it lock when you press the power off button. Even if you are recording a show, it'll continue to record. Also, they could always add a LOCK button on the PVR Event screen.


----------



## johnsbin

I have read through the "lock" section of this thread three times now to make sure I understand what you are saying about the 721 not parental-locking recorded shows. 

My 721 DOES lock them.

Maybe you had to have the locks already set when you recorded the program, I'm not sure but I have several R features on my hard disk and I tried to access each one and the password box pops up for each one, even ones that have been partially watched so that you can hit resume instead of start-over.

Now a folder option with a lock on access to the folder would be nice but I'm not recording stuff my kids can't see the names of anyway.

Just thought I would test that and let you folks know that the 721 (at least mine) does parental-lock recorded shows.


----------



## Bill D

johnsbin said:


> I have read through the "lock" section of this thread three times now to make sure I understand what you are saying about the 721 not parental-locking recorded shows.
> 
> My 721 DOES lock them.
> 
> Maybe you had to have the locks already set when you recorded the program, I'm not sure but I have several R features on my hard disk and I tried to access each one and the password box pops up for each one, even ones that have been partially watched so that you can hit resume instead of start-over.
> .


I have to try this, not sure what locks I have setup, my kids are still a little young, but if it does indeed work and they slipped it into an upgrade some time ago that is great..
thanks


----------



## sorahl

Unlike most of you all it seems, for me it comes down to $$$$ I can't see spending tons of money for yet another receiver, even one as cool as the 522. If they do some kind of deal that gets it under the $300 mark that will make it doable for me, otherwise, it might as well have 15 tuners, 3terrabytes of storage and brush my kids teeth as well.

John


----------



## Jacob S

I know what you mean sorahi, but about every year or two there seems to be a new pvr product so I sell the old one and get the new one to keep up with everything. The difference is your actual cost and since you do not have the pay the $10 per month for the pvr service it helps that much more and almost makes up for it. Especially if you buy used and sell used you would do even better, unless you take a promotion from Dish and get some pvr receivers for a cheaper price.


----------



## Bob Haller

Well in the case of the 522 ditching the mirror fee of $5 a month also saves money.


----------



## sorahl

that is a good point...
how much does a 501 go on resale?


----------



## Jacob S

So by the time you save $5 on the mirror fee, and the $10 pvr fee ($5 on DirecTivo), and to own one 522 receiver vs. having to own two 501/508's, this money really adds up and it makes good sense to have such a receiver as this. One could probably sell two 501/508's and get enough money to buy the 522. Even if you sold one 501/508, figuring what you would get out of that one receiver and what you would save on the second outlet fee, you would make up for the purchase price of the 522 in probably around 2 or 3 years.

I wonder if cable will follow in these dual tuner digital receivers for the whole household to combat extra outlet fees.


----------



## sorahl

umm.. what $10 pvr fee?


----------



## Bob Haller

It was for the dishplayers only


----------



## sorahl

ahh


----------



## Chris Freeland

Bob Haller said:


> Well in the case of the 522 ditching the mirror fee of $5 a month also saves money.


I was kind of thinking this too, I own two receivers and when my account is reactivated (once I am working full-time again  )
It will cost an additional $4.99 per month, if I upgrade to a PVR522, I could de-activate both of my current receivers and save $4.99 per month and have the functions of a PVR too, not sure if I could get much for a old 2000 receiver with a bad modem and a 2700 though.


----------



## Bob Haller

Not worth much but you will be far ahead. Kinda going from fred flintstone era to the 21st century all at once.

Keep one of the old receivers in case your PVR ever fails, and it likely will

Hard drives get beat up in PVR service.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Bob Haller said:


> Not worth much but you will be far ahead. Kinda going from fred flintstone era to the 21st century all at once.
> 
> Keep one of the old receivers in case your PVR ever fails, and it likely will
> 
> Hard drives get beat up in PVR service.


In reality, if and when I am able to do this dream upgrade, I will likely keep both receivers for spares since they are not worth much now anyway. I only payed $49 for the 2700 a few years ago at Target, I payed a whole lot more then that for my old 2000 Premium receiver back in 96  .


----------



## Jacob S

You could probably get $25-$50 a piece out of those. It is good to have backup though but when the 111's and 311's come out (the 111 is going to be cheaper in price) that will cause the price to drop on the used receivers in which people are getting as much as $75 out of the 3900's since they could get a new one for the same price if not cheaper.


----------



## sorahl

I've got a 501, 4900 and 5000
i'd see the 4900 and 5000 but i am guess I wouldn't get more than 150-200 for the two of them, eh?


----------



## Bob Haller

4900 & 5000 maybe $75 each last I checked.


----------



## Jacob S

I read where the refurbished 4900 systems were going for around $125 at distributors.


----------



## sorahl

so i could get about 150 for the two then, eh? 
do we have a pricing on the 522 yet for existing custs?


----------



## Jacob S

If you are lucky and find the right buyers you MIGHT get $150 but more likely $40-$50 a piece. It just depends on how long you hold out for someone willing to pay more.

There has been no pricing on the 522 as of yet. I predict it will be in between the price of a 508 and 721 (~$400)


----------



## rtt2

I want a 522 real bad but will not pay more tan $299. Remember there is only 1 hard drive in this sucker. If I was to purchase 2 508s there would be two hard drives and two s video outputs.


----------



## Bob Haller

Well I heard the 522s HD will be 120 GIG, so that may change your evaluation a bit. Its replacing the 721 so it will likely be more expensive than the 508 but have better features.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Bob what are you saying ? The 721 won't be made anylonger? I mean I waited a long time to get the 721 and I am still waiting on the update on the software from March to supposedly fix some problems and include the weather app. So I just paid all this money for an edsiel ?


----------



## Bob Haller

721 is out of production because the 522 will be much better. I believe that updates and 721 support will be fine since its basically the 921 platform.

Wouldnt you rather have a 2 output receiver 522 over a single output 721?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I guess I will be trading my 721 in for a 522 when it comes out with Dish Depot.com.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I wonder what the price will be on a 522 ? I would think around $399.00 vs $549.00 with a 721. You know I paid the extra $150.00 for the non existent internet service and oh yeah the games I really never play.


----------



## Bob Haller

I never wanted the internet access and have no interest in games either. I just want a rock solid PVR!

My 721 is working pretty good these days!

(hope this didnt jinx it)


----------



## Chris Freeland

I kinda of agree with Jacob S on this one, with the price of the new 811 HD receiver going for a $299 stand-alone price, I would not be surprised to see the the 522 going for $399 for a full system or $349 for a stand-alone or possibly for a little less, and if they are dropping the 721 this would explain it. Who would pay $599 or $549 for the 721 when you can get a 522 with more usable feature for $200 less? I have always felt that the 721 was over priced. If it is true that the 311 is going to be less money then the 301 it replaces, I would also expect a similar reduction for the 508 too. This should also mean that the no-feature stripo 111 should sell for less then $50, without A/V outputs it is not worth $50.


----------



## Jacob S

If they price the 311 at $99 as the current 301 is and keep the 721 and 508 at the current price they are, then I believe the 522 would be $399 for the standalone which is right in betwen the 508 and 721 for pricing of those two. The only way I would think they would price the 522 any cheaper is if they would drop the price on the 508 or have the 522 be the replacement for the 508 in which I do not think they would do.

I do think there is a chance that they would replace the 721 with the 522 especially seeing how they would sell a lot of the 522's and not hardly any 721's as a result in it being cheaper, having two tuners for two tv outs, 200 ft UHF remote range, two remotes, and the larger hard drive. The 111 will NOT be cheaper than $49, we will be lucky to see it that cheap unless they have a price frop on the 311 in which i would not expect that but if they do, more than likely it would be $75-79 somewhere around that area making the 111 $49.

Also if they are going to quit making the 721 then how come did they not call the receiver a 722 that they are coming out with instead of a 522 if they are going to use the same platform as the 721 and that the 921 is going to use? I would think if they were going to make a 522 that it would be the same platform as the 501/508.


----------



## Mark Holtz

The way I see things...

Right now, I'm not going to do anything. I'm going to wait and see what happens. The classic rule in regards to Dish equipment is wait until it's released. Then, I'm going to see if I can get a deal, and get the 301's replaced with 311s and my 501 replaced with a 522.


----------



## Chris Freeland

I would not be surprised to see E* lower the price of the 508, I still say the 721 is way over priced and with the 522 coming with larger hard drive and separate out-put for each tuner, why is the 721 needed in the E* line-up :shrug: ? As far as I am concerned any price higher then $49 would be over priced for that 111 receiver, no A/V out, no S-Video out, channel 3/4 out only, it would not even be worth $49 to me. I guess E* could give the 111 away with all 311 systems sold for the tv in the child's room, but with the two tuner 322, why is the 111 even necessary :shrug: .

The way I see it, this should be the E* receiver line up in the fall:
111 Should be still born, but if it is not, it will only be available with complete systems as part of a promotion, possibly Digital Home plan.
311 $99 for system or $49 for stand-alone.
322 $199 for system or $149 for stand-alone.
508 $249 for system or $199 for stand-alone.
522 $349 for system or $299 for stand-alone.
721 discontinued
811 $399 for system with SuperDish or $299 for stand-alone.
921 $1099 for system with SuperDish or $999 for stand-alone.

I suspect 311, 322, 508 and 522 systems will come with Dish500 in most markets, however in markets with locals on 105, their will be a Free upgrade to SuperDish for both new and current subs who agree to sub to both locals and a minimum of AT50 or above for one year in addition to any other commitments one might have. Just my crystal ball  .


----------



## Randy_B

522 with one out connected straighjt to DVD recorder. 120GB storage and DVDs for archive and I am set.

Now if this baby will just have the option to do multi select and playback.


----------



## Jacob S

I think the 322 would probably only be $50 higher than the 311 because people would buy the cheap 111 receiver instead of the 311 if they wanted a cheap way of getting a second outlet. This way it would encourage people to buy a 322. However, if they do not charge te additional outlet fee for the 322 then I would see this as a good reason for people to choose that route instead. For a standalone 322 to be 3 times the price of what the 111 or even a 311 may not make it sell as well as it could.

I wonder if Dish would be giving away 111's as the free second receiver on the promotions or using them on Free Dish or DHP or if they would be using the 311's in which I think they would and only use the 111 as a cheap replacement in which the receiver would cost about as much as it would be to have Dish to repair an existing receiver one may have.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

So the 721 is out of production , how about the 301 , and the 508? It looks like Dish is replacing the whole line with newer better products that do twice as much as the old.


----------



## Bob Haller

I think thats it. Out with the old in with the new. The only question is how soon?


----------



## Chris Freeland

Jacob S said:


> I think the 322 would probably only be $50 higher than the 311 because people would buy the cheap 111 receiver instead of the 311 if they wanted a cheap way of getting a second outlet. This way it would encourage people to buy a 322. However, if they do not charge te additional outlet fee for the 322 then I would see this as a good reason for people to choose that route instead. For a standalone 322 to be 3 times the price of what the 111 or even a 311 may not make it sell as well as it could.


All indications are that their will not be an extra $4.99 per month charge on the 322 and 522, their is not one on the 721 and both tuners share one encryption card or chip. Because of no extra monthly charge for the 2nd built in tuner their may be a $100 premium between 311 and 322, same for 508 and 522.



Jacob S said:


> I wonder if Dish would be giving away 111's as the free second receiver on the promotions or using them on Free Dish or DHP or if they would be using the 311's in which I think they would and only use the 111 as a cheap replacement in which the receiver would cost about as much as it would be to have Dish to repair an existing receiver one may have.


Read my post, that is exactly how I feel that E* will market the 111 junk receiver.


----------



## Jacob S

I was saying that in response to what you said to back it up. If the 111 would be used for the free second receivers, etc. for now on but the 311 being required as the main receiver on promotions, that would remind me of the different receiver and remote you got when the 3700 and 2700 was out.

After hearing about the 510 coming out and the 721 possibly going away, I am also thinking that the whole lineup is being upgraded just like they did when they upgraded 3700 to 3800 (in which later was able to accept OpenTv), 7100 to 7200, and 501 to 508. 

Things seem to be looking good and for there to be some interesting talk in the months to come with this and the new SuperDish and HD and locals, etc. Things are not so dull anymore like they had been for a while, things are getting exciting again.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Jacob S said:


> I was saying that in response to what you said to back it up. If the 111 would be used for the free second receivers, etc. for now on but the 311 being required as the main receiver on promotions, that would remind me of the different receiver and remote you got when the 3700 and 2700 was out.
> 
> After hearing about the 510 coming out and the 721 possibly going away, I am also thinking that the whole lineup is being upgraded just like they did when they upgraded 3700 to 3800 (in which later was able to accept OpenTv), 7100 to 7200, and 501 to 508.
> 
> Things seem to be looking good and for there to be some interesting talk in the months to come with this and the new SuperDish and HD and locals, etc. Things are not so dull anymore like they had been for a while, things are getting exciting again.


Yes I agree.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

What is the 510 receiver? This is the first time I have heard of it. What does it do?


----------



## Jacob S

It is a rumored receiver replacement for the 508 in which would have a larger hard drive.


----------



## Guest

Any more info on the 522?
Are they still going to make it and when will it be available?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Freeland

Curious George said:


> Any more info on the 522?
> Are they still going to make it and when will it be available?
> 
> Thanks


On last months tech chat they said sometime in the Fall but gave no firm date. I guess time will tell :shrug: .


----------



## sorahl

i am very tempted to dump the idea of the 522 and just get the Tivo....


----------



## ddd831

Yes, I'm also very curious and anxious to find out what features the 522 will have. Been looking on Google but there isn't much info out there.

What I want to know is:

1. How will the 522 handle a request to view a recorded program on one TV while that same program is being viewed by someone else on a different TV? I suppose some kind of message will be displayed like on a PC that the file is in use?

2. If I'm using the remote in the living room to bring up the PG and channel surf and my wife is wanting to do the same on the 2nd TV, will she be able to, just as if she's the only user?

3. Will using 2 remotes for the same receiver at the same time cause problems even if the 2 people using the remotes are in different parts of the house?

4. Will the 522 have the same UI as the 721 (I hope it will) or the same as the 501/508?

These are some of the questions I have about the 522 as I'm contemplating buying it when it comes out or going ahead and buying a 508 right now as a second receiver (I have a 501).

If anyone has any info on any of my questions, I'd really appreciate hearing about it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## harsh

ddd831 said:


> What I want to know is:
> 
> 1. How will the 522 handle a request to view a recorded program on one TV while that same program is being viewed by someone else on a different TV? I suppose some kind of message will be displayed like on a PC that the file is in use?


You'll have to wait and see just like the rest of us. Watch the web page for the addition of the manuals.

Thankfully, we're not talking about Windoze. There should be no operating system reason that two can't watch the same program; even if out of phase and currently being recorded. Not setting it up the software correctly could certainly compromise this capability.


> 2. If I'm using the remote in the living room to bring up the PG and channel surf and my wife is wanting to do the same on the 2nd TV, will she be able to, just as if she's the only user?


I would think that they were entirely independent, but we'll have to wait and see.


> 3. Will using 2 remotes for the same receiver at the same time cause problems even if the 2 people using the remotes are in different parts of the house?


The two remotes are entirely independent. One is RF only and the other is IR only.


> 4. Will the 522 have the same UI as the 721 (I hope it will) or the same as the 501/508?


Many would argue with you. We'll have to see what happens in the next few weeks.


----------



## harsh

sorahl said:


> i am very tempted to dump the idea of the 522 and just get the Tivo....


The main advantage of the 522 over a TiVo is that it will drive a nearby television and one that is located elsewhere in the house via an RF cable with independent programming.

A TiVo pushes out only one program (which I suppose could be DA'ed to multiple screens).

Dish DVR reproduction quality is going to be better than a standalone TiVo's best quality mode. The video encoder used in most TiVo boxes is one of TiVo's weakest points.


----------



## sorahl

Harsh,
good points... but the additional features of the tivo are strong arguments when having to pay the monthly fee. bears some thinking...


----------



## Mark Holtz

Uh... the DirecTivo works exactly like the Dish DVR in that it will record the exact datasteam as it comes down the satellite. The standalone Tivos/Replay units have a MPEG chip that encode the signal as it is broadcast. 

Also, the DirecTivo can record two programs at once if you have two satellite connections hooked up to the box.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Z'Loth said:


> Uh... the DirecTivo works exactly like the Dish DVR in that it will record the exact datasteam as it comes down the satellite. The standalone Tivos/Replay units have a MPEG chip that encode the signal as it is broadcast.
> 
> Also, the DirecTivo can record two programs at once if you have two satellite connections hooked up to the box.


Yes but the D*Tivo only outputs one source at a time, the E*DVR522 will have the ability to output two sources independently to two separate tv's, which allows the elimination of one extra receiver fee which means you still pay the $4.98 DVR fee with AT100/150 but can eliminate the $4.99 extra receiver fee on that 2nd tv and save a whole penny to boot  . Or if you you have AEP you will not even need to pay that DVR fee, which means a savings of the full $4.99 extra receiver fee. If you want to feed independent programing to two separate tv's with D*Tivo, it requires a 2nd D*Tivo with it's $4.99 extra receiver fee.


----------



## ddd831

harsh said:


> Many would argue with you. We'll have to see what happens in the next few weeks.


Thanks for your reply, harsh. I don't own a 721 but I've seen quite a few screen shots of its UI and 2 things I really like about it based on those screenshots are:

1. The OSG lists 7 channels at a time, even with the current channel's picture enabled in the upper right-hand corner. My 501 only lists 4 channels at a time with the current channel picture enabled so you have to do a lot more page-down and up button presses when surfing the guide (I know, I'm lazy!  ).

2. The OSG lists the program description at the top of the guide as you move the cursor down the guide, or at least, I'm assuming it does. Here again, I like this, because of less button pushes. On the 501 as you scroll up and down the channels in the guide, you have to press Select to view the prog. info and then press Cancel or Select again to go back to the guide. I much prefer the 721's way of displaying the info at the top of the guide which is the same as a Sony DTV receiver that I owned a few years ago.

And the current channel's picture is displayed even when setting preferences, going into timer management and doing other housekeeping chores. That may not seem that important to some but I think it's a great feature.

I also like that you can make the OSG transparent.

I suppose these are more or less just personal preferences but they're why I like the 721's UI over the 501/508's. I'd be interested to hear why some would prefer the 501/508 UI over the 721's.

Whichever UI they use, I just hope it's as fast as they can possibly make it! I think maybe the biggest drawback of having a PVR (a small one compared to a PVR's benefits) is how slow it can be to change channels, navigate the guide, etc. A non-PVR receiver is, of course, much faster and it's hard to get used to a slower response time when you're used to fast.

Anyhow, just my perspective. I really am looking forward to seeing what the 522 will have, though.

ddd831


----------



## Mike D-CO5

harsh said:


> The main advantage of the 522 over a TiVo is that it will drive a nearby television and one that is located elsewhere in the house via an RF cable with independent programming.
> 
> A TiVo pushes out only one program (which I suppose could be DA'ed to multiple screens).
> 
> Dish DVR reproduction quality is going to be better than a standalone TiVo's best quality mode. The video encoder used in most TiVo boxes is one of TiVo's weakest points.


 I agree the stand alone Tivo does have a terrible encoder. It degrades the picture quality of even satellite and cable which is already grainy look even worse. :eek2:


----------



## harsh

Z'Loth said:


> Uh... the DirecTivo works exactly like the Dish DVR in that it will record the exact datasteam as it comes down the satellite. The standalone Tivos/Replay units have a MPEG chip that encode the signal as it is broadcast.
> 
> Also, the DirecTivo can record two programs at once if you have two satellite connections hooked up to the box.


Both of these points would be well taken if we all subscribed to DirecTV. The DirecTiVo may be a benchmark, but it cannot be among your options as a Dish sub.


----------



## TomCat

ddd831 said:


> ...What I want to know is:
> 
> 1. How will the 522 handle a request to view a recorded program on one TV while that same program is being viewed by someone else on a different TV? ...


One of the great things about non-linear devices like hard drives is that a single file on a single hard drive can be delivered to multiple outputs totally independent of each other. Both users can watch, pause, rewind the file independently and simultaneously.

You can do this on a 721 already, except the second output is in the pip window. Just don't do what I did...the first time I played around with this, curiosity got the better of me. I had the same show playing independently in both windows, and I tried to delete the file, which confused the 721 to no end, necessitating a reboot. I stopped the file and pressed delete, and it attempted to do just that, but since that file was also in use on the PIP tuner, things got ugly quickly for a very confused PVR, and it didn't know what to do, other than freeze in its tracks.


----------

